# BNSF Loco Hits Egg Truck



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

For further eggsplanation, click Omelette


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope the driver(s) survived.  _Sombody's_ got egg on his face, no doubt.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Ewww.......  Yuck..


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody for an omlette?


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, that's no yolk!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, can't decide if they're Over Easy or Scrambled...


Too bad it's BNSF. If it was that other railroad, they could be Sunnyside UP./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder how the engneer explained to his boss how he got his big shinnie eng. Egged./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bet the engineer had egg on his face.  Later RJD


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

if they dont clean it on time the whole place will smell like rotten egg !!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yuck, thats gonna leave a stain..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By eddie on 01/05/2008 3:53 PM
whole place will smell like rotten egg



Sir, you eggsadurate.


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

That's the biggest Eggliner I've ever seen. Wonder if Aristo could model That !


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Now if someone would just rear end a stock truck full of hogs, we could all get together at the site for a grand breakfast! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

aww man, too bad no one caught it on video, can u immagine the splash and the sound????


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a mess!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man.. That Cracks me up.. 
They better get the shell out of there. 
I wonder who poached the photo....


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh that nasty!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bet that the engine crew was less than thrilled by this accident.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"Hmm, can't decide if they're Over Easy or Scrambled..."


*Scrambled,  DEFINETLY!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif*


*I don't envy the crew that has to clean up the locomotive!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif               


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Tom


 


 *


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

"I'll bet that the engine crew was less than thrilled by this accident." 

Just shellshocked. 

Later, 

K


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad they were hauling containers and not say, bacon and potatoes.


I bet the crew was whisked away for drug testing.  Probably haven't heard a peep from them, keeping their beaks shut. The whole site had to be eggsamined for clues.  Terrible!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I bet the crew was A-salt-ed by the media and peppered with questions.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

fyi...It was a Canadian Pacific loco not a BNSF...going thru Barret MN...Story attached.  No one was seriously injured.


Gary


http://www.fergusfallsjournal.com/news/2007/dec/17/eggs-scrambled-after-crash-train-truck-near-barret/


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe they were playing "chicken"? If I was driving that truck, and saw the train coming, I'd "Break-fast"! Ya think that was an "eggs-press" train? Well, enough of my egg humor, "Om-lette" someone else have a "crack" at this one! 
-axdop


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I had better duck the yokes flying around here... I would hazard a guess that the crew put an egg in their shoe and beat it after that one.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Talk about getting egg on your face... 
SandyR


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

l'll always have some eggs with me when I go to a show because I don't like poor performance....may be that's what happened!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are so bored you dredge up a SEVEN year old thread for a one liner?

sheesh...

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually it never happened. It was all just a practical yolk.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be an old thread, but it might be a new subject to a new member.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You are so bored you dredge up a SEVEN year old thread for a one liner?
> 
> sheesh...
> 
> Greg


Greg, maybe he missed the scramble to tell a funny one... 

Andrew


----------

